# Ralph Lauren - Hot



## xsnowwhite (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone else seen it yet?
this is definitely a new favorite of mine!
Especially for summer it smells so good, kind of like coconut and other things i cant quite explain it, but you should check it out next time your in a dept. store or something!
:]

And also do yiou know places that offer samples of perfume? Sorry if thats stupid, but I guess you just get them with purchases?


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 9, 2006)

i got this alst week. i really like it. it smells soo goo. ive goten alot of complients while wearing it.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 29, 2006)

Eeep I joined the boat, I bought it two days ago to be my summer scent... I was stuck between that and SJP- Lovely... but I really wanted just a summer scent... so this was it for me =)


----------



## Parishoon (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 
_Anyone else seen it yet?
this is definitely a new favorite of mine!
Especially for summer it smells so good, kind of like coconut and other things i cant quite explain it, but you should check it out next time your in a dept. store or something!
:]

And also do yiou know places that offer samples of perfume? Sorry if thats stupid, but I guess you just get them with purchases? 
_

 
i have the bubble card sample, it was nice, a bit different than I would have expected it to smell (a good different).  I usually get them at the dept store, I sniff around and ask questions, then ask if I can get a couple to try at home, usually (esp. if it's an older SA) I get heaps of samples, more if I buy something.......and then there's ebay.  I bought samples of lolita lempicka L b/c the counter didn't have any (it smells  so rich)


----------



## 2talll4u (Jun 1, 2006)

Sephora is great for giving samples, they will give you up to three (the actual stores) Some of the sephora's are even nice enough to give you the little tester tube with the sprayer on it.  I hate the little bubble jars with the foam in it....reminds me of nail polish remover.

Also someone else on here said that Hot smells like B&BW Brown Sugar & Fig....and that smells pretty yummy.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 1, 2006)

After wearing it the past few days it has no lasting power on me... I've never had this problem with other perfumes but it may just be my chemistry.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 7, 2006)

I got this as sample with my Sephora order. I love the way it smells, but it to had no lasting power.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I got this as sample with my Sephora order. I love the way it smells, but it to had no lasting power._

 
I agree with you completely. This was an impulse buy and although I love the smell I regret spending 45 dollars on it. I'm going to stick to eau de parfum =(


----------



## LinzBelle (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I got this as sample with my Sephora order. I love the way it smells, but it to had no lasting power._

 
I agree, It smells really good, but doesn't last.  I wish the industry would stop making cheap purfume. The stuff that lasts generally appears in plain packaging and is very expensive.  I think they target the shopoholic 18-35 group with the flashy packaging and initial great smell.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, I'm happy that I just got a sample and didn't go out and buy the whole bottle. I have Ralph, and that one seems to stay on.


----------

